# Buy a car



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

My goal for these next 4-6 months is to save money for a car. I just started this job that pays a little bit more than minimum wage... I'm sales associate/cashier and I hate it but I really want to stick it out! At least until I have enough money to buy a car. So in reality I have two goals:

1) NOT to quit or get fired from my job for the next six months. 
2) Buy a really good used car. 

...... Wish me luck!


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Wishing you lots of luck. It'll be tough, but it'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Hope you get enough money and buy a really nice car.


----------



## Simon1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Good luck, you can do it :smile2:


----------



## AspiringGreatness (Jun 7, 2015)

1) NOT to quit or get fired from my job for the next six months. - Learn to make the most out of it while you can so your job can become easier (i.e. learn more, listen to people, stay creative and enthusiastic, always stay positive). I know what its like being in sales and dealing with customers all day, its harder then people think. Just stick it out, always look towards your goal of getting that nice car and hang in there! 
2) Buy a really good used car. - Shop around, don't settle for fast talk salesmen. Salespeople are like sharks in a tank when it comes to making that sale, so pick a car that is right for you and your budget. Ask for the Carfax and make sure they know their there to help you, not the other way around.

Hope your job becomes more enjoyable and your finances get in order so you get the car you been looking for. Good luck!


----------

